# Indirect pressure



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I like this article by Glenda Brown on the topic. It made is easier for me to understand. The first time I saw a dog during a training session corrected for a incorrect cast using sit nick sit, I was very confused. 

http://www.everythinggolden.com/new_page_167.htm

Although I don't use an e-collar or FF, I do like understanding all the concepts...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

very, very interesting concept. I'd like to read more about it.


----------

